# I am suprised at how difficult simple mods are on the GTO!



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

I have owned 2 C5 Corvettes (a 98 'vert and currently an 04 Z06). I installed aftermarket shifters on both cars (30-40 minutes max). Upgraded the shocks and anti-sway bars on the vert (a couple of hours) Lowered the cars (45 minutes) I do have access to a ramp type lift and a 2 poster lift... that makes things easier.
I would like to lower the front of the GTO about an inch... I am OK with R&R the struts/springs to install lowering springs... The shifter upgrade really seems to be more trouble than it is worth... Damn! unbolt the rear cross member and lower the tranny to just get the freaking boot off??? WTF! :confused 
And for anti-sway bars we have to unbolt and lower the front and rear cradles to clear the bars??? Can it get any more complicated or am I just spoiled from working on the Corvettes??? 
So far I have done the spoiler delete... some great info here on that..thanks to those that have gone before! :seeya: I also have an appointment next week to have the holes perminately welded closed and the rear deck repainted. (for now I am using the plastic plugs painted body color) While they have the car I am having the front grills and rear diffuser painted satin black to match the rest of the trim.... it's a good thing I am done modding the Z! Now to tackle this beast!

I really am enjoying this car, the fun factor is way up there....and can easily see the Z06 staying in the garage more often than in the past... 

Roper


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Just think of it this way, it's going to be worth it in the long run and.....

























*It always could be worse!!!!*


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

WTF is a VERT ? No, I'm just playin, I too have had problems with having big appendages...:cool


----------

